# Molly having emergency bowel obstruction surgery



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Molly is facing surgery.

None of my dogs have been through this yet, but I have friends who have dogs that have. In my area, this type of surgery is in the $4-6K range, so I would say the amount you were quoted is pretty much in line, it most likely falls within the normal and customary charges for this type of surgery. 

Prayers her surgery goes well, my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've never been through this, but when Guinness needed a splenectomy, due to a computer issue with the x-Ray machine at my normal vet I had to take him to the ER vet to get X-rays taken for a diagnosis. The ER vets diagnosed him with a bleeding spleen tumor, they wanted to charge 5k. My vet did it for 1700. 

I hope Molly is okay.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dogs do not process food from their stomachs as fast as humans. I would ask if they could go down the dogs throat and get the obstruction out? Did you see the x-rays? 

I think the cost if within normal costs, but I would darn sure they are not going into an area that does not have the obstruction. 

I am not a vet and only say this based on what my vet has told me in similar times. He has always been able to get the dog to throw up, what they have swallowed. In one instance we gave him Vaseline Jelly to help wood chips pass...worked like a charm..


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Duke is a big stick/bark/plant/rock eater, and he had a blockage one time. I took him to the ER vet at night and xrays showed a mass of something, they gave him fluids and something else and sent the films to my vet. I saw my vet in the morning and they took more xrays and could see that it was working its way thru, so elected to not do surgery. Instead, they gave him an enema and kept him all day walking him regularly and giving him fluids. I took him back the next day and they did the same thing. We kept him on a bland diet for several days and it resolved itself.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

My dog had blockage surgery this summer. Our total cost, including x-rays (we had four), prescription food, and medication, was $1400. We go to a very well-respected vet in our area.

Our vet asked us to take Bailey home the night of his surgery, so we did not have boarding costs. If we had chosen to transport Bailey to the boarding facility, it would have been $300/day. He did fine with me at home, but it was incredibly stressful, and I would much rather have paid the money to the pros.

I'm sorry your Molly is having to deal with this. Sending her good wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have never had to deal with an obstruction surgery...yet... but we did have a scare once with our Toby. The barium series they did to rule out obstruction was fairly expensive. 

Our Barkley had a splenectomy and it cost us $1400 but we did transport him to an overnight ER vet the first night and it cost us about $400. He had no complications and had lower costs. They gave us a range of $2000 to $3500 for 2 days. 

I hope you have pet insurance! 

I also hope Molly will come through just fine. Did they do a barium series yet? Is it possible to go in via endoscope?


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry you are having to go through this. Just had to have mine xrayed this week when he ate some 1 x 1 square ceramic tiles. Found them when he threw up and there was these pretty blue square tiles in it. 

Total bill for the xrays alone was $360. We were lucky that there wasn't anymore showing in his belly or bowels. So glad we avoided surgery, the quote for the surgery was going to extremely high. 

Hope Molly does well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CRS250 said:


> Molly ate a piece of a throw pillow last night, threw up her breakfast today. My wife took her in to our vet and x-rays appear to show blockage.
> 
> Vet suggested bowel obstruction surgery but their surgery schedule is full, sent us to another hospital. Quote for surgery is 5000 - $5500? Does this seem totally outlandishly crazy to anyone else?
> 
> ...


You do not want to second guess the vet on observation after bowel obstruction. I know first hand there can be complications, serious complications.

I think that price is outrageous, but unless you have another surgery center available to ask for a quote, the price is the price if she needs surgery to remove the object. You don't want to wait too long and let it attempt to move through the intestines.

Obstruction is nothing to mess around with, results can be horrific and fatal. Follow the doctors recommendations.

Please let us know how she does.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I think that surgery costs have a lot to do with the area in which you live. We're in a very high cost area, (SF Bay Area), so I think the quote you got was probably about right for here. A customer of mine paid over $5000.

I know that on my Dane board different members from across the country were comparing costs for a spay/gastropexy. The cost I quoted, ($3500), was almost the most expensive. The others ranged from $500-$4000. The highest, I think, was from New York city.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts for Molly.

Sadly, that quotes does not sound excessive to me -- I have had a few emergency vet bills that ran well over $12,000 for multiple overnight stays. 

While none of my dogs have ever needed surgery for an intestinal blockage (knock on wood), I ruptured an appendix which was not found for 7 weeks - this resulted in my losing a few meters of small intestine, portions of my ascending & descending large intestines, an ovary and of course the appendix. 

Due to the resectioning (sp??) required for the intestines, they shut my entire digestive track down for almost 4 days with 24 hour suctioning going on to ensure my stomach remained completely empty to allow the bowels & intestines time to start healing. So the overnights also do not sound unreasonable to me .. you don't want a digestive system blowing stitches or anything like that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Praying for sweet Molly!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla had surgery 1 1/2 years ago for a rock and it was $1,800.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Veterinary prices do vary a lot depending on your location. Our cat had emergency surgery for an obstruction, and stayed one night (the surgery was later in the day). The total was $1200. I am surprised that your vet would not move their schedule to accommodate?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Molly.  Huck has has two obstruction surgeries. The first and more minor one was $700. The second was more severe and included a weekend stay at the vet and a gastropexy, it cost $1500. These totals all include medication, prescription food, etc. But we live in a much cheaper area, I think that has a lot to do with cost.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

No update yet?

Hope Molly is recovering well right now.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Molly is fine and no surgery. Full story below:

I called our regular vet back and asked them if this price quote seemed outrageous and they put me on hold for a very long time, then came back and explained the vet they referred us to provides "the very highest premium of care" and if that was what they had told us it would cost she would received one on one care blah blah, very carefully worded response that said yes, we agree but that is the most expensive ER vet in the area.

They suggested we take her to UC Davis if we wanted less expensive options (hour+ drive). I called two other vets in the area and got a quote of 2000 - 3000. We took her to the second of the two. This other vet did an ultrasound without asking us, $350... It turned out to be the right call as she'd passed it to her intestines. They said in this case surgery was not necessary and said they could observe her for the day, give her fluids and medication to help her pass it naturally or worst case do an enema. We waited five or six hours, no bowel movements, then they did the procedure and got it out. She's a 50# dog and had about the equivalent of 2 - 3 athletic socks worth of pillow stuffing inside her. Total cost for the day was $1300. Much, much better than surgery + 5 grand. She's still having some loose stools and on a modified diet but otherwise a totally happy pup. Thank you for the replies, positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for the update! That's wonderful they were able to get everything out without having to do surgery, and I'm soo glad to hear she's feeling better! Intestinal obstructions are so scary, I wish our pups wouldn't eat things they shouldn't!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

CRS250 said:


> Molly is fine and no surgery. Full story below:
> 
> I called our regular vet back and asked them if this price quote seemed outrageous and they put me on hold for a very long time, then came back and explained the vet they referred us to provides "the very highest premium of care" and if that was what they had told us it would cost she would received one on one care blah blah, very carefully worded response that said yes, we agree but that is the most expensive ER vet in the area.
> 
> They suggested we take her to UC Davis if we wanted less expensive options (hour+ drive). I called two other vets in the area and got a quote of 2000 - 3000. We took her to the second of the two. This other vet did an ultrasound without asking us, $350... It turned out to be the right call as she'd passed it to her intestines. They said in this case surgery was not necessary and said they could observe her for the day, give her fluids and medication to help her pass it naturally or worst case do an enema. We waited five or six hours, no bowel movements, then they did the procedure and got it out. She's a 50# dog and had about the equivalent of 2 - 3 athletic socks worth of pillow stuffing inside her. Total cost for the day was $1300. Much, much better than surgery + 5 grand. She's still having some loose stools and on a modified diet but otherwise a totally happy pup. Thank you for the replies, positive thoughts and prayers.


What a blessing! I'm so sorry you had to go through this with Molly, but I am so glad surgery was not required. Best wishes!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Duplicate post, member requested duplicate be deleted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, fantastic news to hear Molly didn't require surgery. 
Glad to hear she's doing much better, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased to hear she didn't need the surgery, oh how they worry us!


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Thats WONDERFUL news!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh wow, fabulous news, so thankful she didnt need surgery and that your bank account isn't crying! How amazing is that difference in costs etc, through you checking first. Scarey really! Wishing her a very uneventful recovery now and firmer motions very soon!! :doh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is wonderful news! Glad she did not need surgery. My Charlie recently ate part of a bedspread and it was in his intestine. Luckily he passed it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am thrilled that it worked out and she didn't need surgery. Now go tell whoever is leaving their socks down they will get to go barefoot from now on because socks are no longer allowed in your house!


----------

